# St. Martin Heineken Regatta Ends



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Just sailed back from the Heineken Regatta on St. Martin after partying and sailing for three days, with a couple days of the same either side of that schedule. Virgin Islands teams did well, with our boat, TEMPEST, coming in 4th in our class and 8th in overall classification. Not bad for a bunch of middle-aged men on the sea and an old charter beater Beneteau. I highly recommend this event for anyone that has not attended. This year, light winds were the watchword, but it made for some interesting sailing and some pretty wild starts and finishes. Almost T-boned the committee boat at Marigot when "Angels" (an all-girl foreign crew) cut us off and we were forced to duck them, leaving about 8 feet between our bow and the midsection of the committee boat. Hardened up REAL fast and cleared the committee boat by the second coat of bottom paint we thankfully didn''t apply. The finisher covered her eyes - they were blue and she has a small mole on her neck - as we blew past the anchor chain of the committee boat. Good sailing, good parties and an overall real good time. Back next year. Off to Puerto Rico, then BVI, then St. Thomas, then Antigua Race Week. I''ll get this stuff figured out eventually....


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Sounds like the Angels caught you sinning, or was it barging?


----------

